# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  الحكم بالاعدام على مدان في قضية اغتيال دبلوماسي اميركي في عمان

## الحصن نيوز

اصدرت محكمة امن الدولة الاردنية الاثنين حكما بالاعدام شنقا على مدان في قضية اغتيال دبلوماسي اميركي في 2002 في عمان بعد ادانته باعمال ارهابية، على ما افاد مصدر قضائي.
وقال المصدر لوكالة فرانس برس ان "المحكمة اصدرت حكما بالاعدام شنقا بحق المدان معمر الجغبير (37 عاما) الذي كان حكم بالسجن 10 سنوات في تشرين ثاني/نوفمبر 2007 بعد ادانته في اطار قضية مقتل الدبلوماسي الاميركي لورانس فولي في عمان عام 2002".
واضاف ان "المحكمة اعادت



تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

>>>>>>>>

----------

